# Please do not randomly comment on Classifieds



## Native NV Ducker

If you have a comment to make, other than offering to purchase or sell the listed item, please use the PM (Start a Conversation) feature. 

Random comments include:
"Hey, you can find that part at Willy's Gun Shop"
"You should post that on the State Forum"
"I can buy that cheaper at the store"
"If anyone is interested, I also have one to sell"

Why, you ask?
Every post bumps the thread to the top of the list. It isn't fair to have another listings to be bumped off a page because someone wanted to make an unrelated comment.


----------

